
How do I actually get more users and monitize MenuTube? - edanchenkov
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/how-do-i-actually-get-more-users-and-monitize-menutube-92424d15cf
======
Klonoar
So usually I'm the first to point out why Electron isn't that bad... but now
I'm forced to ask:

Why can't you build this using WKWebView, which is built in to OS X? It'll use
substantially less memory to do exactly what you're doing here, and the shell
for it (written in Objective C or Swift) isn't difficult to do - it can be one
file's worth of code.

I looked at the site and actually like the concept, but my first thought
becomes "huh, I don't feel like throwing this up there given that it's
Electron... and it's Mac-specific, so it should just use the built in stuff."
Rarely would I say this but it makes me way less inclined to use it.

~~~
edanchenkov
Thanks for your input. What you are saying is correct. But basically this
project was done to create application using electron, that would actually
serve a purpose and be usable.

Also, I think due to nature of MenuTube, it is not consuming lots of memory,
especailly compare to some other electron apps :) Don't think it is big
overhead in this case.

~~~
Klonoar
Your logic... makes no sense, I'm sorry. WKWebview would be just as usable.

Furthermore, running an entire extra instance of Chrome for a menubar app when
you could simply use the built-in Webkit instance is really not cool.

~~~
edanchenkov
No worries :)

What does exactly makes no sense? Using WKWebview would be much more optimal,
it is clear. But I stated specifically that I wanted to try electron. I didn't
try to make it perfect.

And again, if using chrome instead of WKWebview, does not make sense. Then for
what kind of applications would you pick Electron? And how do you measure the
line where choosing electron is an overkill that takes to much resources?

~~~
Klonoar
You might pick Electron if this was something that'd run on every platform,
but this is macOS specific, so using Electron instead of WKWebView just seems
really lazy at the cost of system resources for the end user.

